# ? about ipad mini and auto on/off



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know where the ipad mini trigger for the auto on/off is located for the mini?  In the process of saving for it and trying to determine if I can slide a magnet into the small pocket of an oberon like i have my paperwhite or if I just need to not consider an oberon as an option. Not sure I cam give up the auto feature. Thanks for any info


----------

